# <<What's Your Playlist?>>



## Techie (Aug 24, 2011)

What songs are you guys listening to now-a-days?
Here's a little sample of what I'm chillin' out to: http://gyazo.com/59d01d9904edf0b1a6a52cc979038621.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

HURR I ONLY LISTEN TO ONE GENRE



No.
Plus, you didn't even list much genres.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2011)

Huh, actually I haven't looked at my usual playlist, but here is the transcribed version of my "chillax" playlist.

5 songs from *Beck
*3 songs from *Aesop Rock* 
15 songs from *Brad Sucks
*20 songs from* Cake *
1 song from *The Crystal Method *
2 songs from *Dan le Sac vs Scroobis Pip 
*18 songs from *The Dresden Dolls 
*11 songs from *Franz Ferdinand 
*1 song by *GO!GO!7188 
*3 songs from *Jamiroquai *
10 songs from *Kaizers Orchestra *
3 songs from *The Kills
*15 songs from *Ladyton
*10 songs from *Queens of the Stone Age
*25 songs from *UbiQuinta *(String album and piano album for Rozen Maiden)


That's it for that playlist. If you ~need to know~ the songs I guess I could type them out?

Edit: Yeah, this poll sucks.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't make playlists. I listen to albums.
The only playlists I make are single-artist playlists and just for easy access in windows media player.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

Woah, I have a chillax playlist too. :0
Not really full, though, since I hardly use my mp3 player.

SND - Circa 1509
The Glitch Mob - Between Two Points
Bill Brown - Final Showdown (Q2 OST)
Clint Walsh - Heartroom (Q4 OST)
Valve - Military Precision (HL OST)
Homestuck - mIrAcLeS
Clint Walsh - Planet of Horrors (Q4 OST)
Clint Walsh - Quake IV (Q4 OST)
Clint Walsh - Respite (Q4 OST)
Powerman 5000 - Somewhere on the Other Side of Nowhere
Homestuck - Staring
The Glitch Mob - Starve the Ego, Feed the Soul
Incubus - Summer Romance (Anti-Gravity Love Song)
Vladislav Delay - The First Quarter
Powerman 5000 - The Future That Never Was
Vladislav Delay - The Second Quarter
Homestuck - Land of Wind and Shade (UST)*
Homestuck - House of Lalonde (UST)


*Unofficial soundtrack


----------



## Techie (Aug 24, 2011)

That sure is a bunch of homestuck stuff you got ther. :3

*le has no problem with it


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

Techie said:


> That sure is a bunch of homestruck stuff you got ther. :3
> 
> *le has no problem with it



That's only four songs.

I have at least seven albums altogether. :I

Edit: Unless you meant outside of my post... in which case I would feel like a moron.


----------

